# 2013 Halloween Party Invitations. HELP!!



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What is your theme?


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We don't like to limit people's creativity by theming our party and it has always been very successful, and well attended with, fabulous costumes worn by all. So any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I did the Ouija Board one year as an invite. Saw it on the net. 
http://www.loveandlaceblog.com/2011/10/ouija-inspired-halloween-invitation.html
These would make great Save the date. Could use individual life savers for creepier eyes. Cover could be whatever you wanted to do.
http://wizardshangout.blogspot.jp/2009/09/halloween-matchbook-treats.html
here is a link to a thread here on the forum - may be some ideas there http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-your-halloween-invitations-past-present.html


----------



## Stinamew (May 30, 2013)

Here's a Ghostbuster inspired idea. GB logo on a black back ground with text that reads "Savin' the date" or "If your costumes' weird and you look real good, who ya gonna call?" . On the other side have your name(s) and party info.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, clever idea!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I like it a lot! Thanks so much!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

im sure there are super creative ideas everywhere here. what about an ad free smilebox. visual, music, email, i have two favorites that i have done and they are really cool and cheap!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

just bought black 5 x 7 envelopes Paper studio brand at hobby lobby 50% off this week. so that is 12 in a pack for $1.50. my first party purchase. plan on using neon orange labels now. trying to save $$ where i can so bought when on sale!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mamadada said:


> just bought black 5 x 7 envelopes Paper studio brand at hobby lobby 50% off this week. so that is 12 in a pack for $1.50. my first party purchase. plan on using neon orange labels now. trying to save $$ where i can so bought when on sale!


My invites are usually 1/4 sheet size, but may do 5 x 7 for next party. Will check out Office Max for manilla envelopes or Sams


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i do 5 x 7 because when i print at fedex i can print two to a page and save on printing costs.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My invitations from a few years back:

















and the save the date:


----------



## Stinamew (May 30, 2013)

Love it! Very cool.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Really nice!! 
I do my own invitations too & just print them off at home on my printer. 
Some year I'd like to do them on printable CD's & put music that I play at the party on them.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

punpkin5 are u hand delivering those?

i always try to do halloween rhming with mine to. getting tougher the well is running dry


----------



## QueenBee (Jun 27, 2013)

Pumpkin5 I LOVE your invites! Where ever did you get the mini coffins? I did something similar one year when my son was in kindergarten, it said something like "Get your bones over to 2316 Main Rd. blah blah blah...and I put edible candy bones inside. I can't remember where I got the coffins and haven't been able to find them since!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

mamadada said:


> punpkin5 are u hand delivering those?
> 
> i always try to do halloween rhming with mine to. getting tougher the well is running dry


 No, you actually can mail them. I ordered them from http://www.4halloweencoffins.com/coffinmailers.htm
She is great to deal with, a really nice lady! I think it was like $1.15 to mail them, but I only sent out 50 invitations to 50 couples.
And I am a rhymer too...ha ha...as you can tell...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Really nice!!
> I do my own invitations too & just print them off at home on my printer.
> Some year I'd like to do them on printable CD's & put music that I play at the party on them.


 I had a "Witch Party" in 2011 and for the invitation I sent a DVD with a whole storyline about a woman that was killed for being a witch. I got the inspiration from Tuck's $20 prop challenge on the Hauntforum. It was a big hit. For the Boneyard Bash invitations, I couldn't stand the way paper tore when you unrolled it, so I printed the invitation on tshirt transfer paper and then ironed it onto muslin cloth and it worked beautifully.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhhh Cloth invitations!! Brilliant idea!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Last year I created our invitation in my graphics program and saved it as a picture. Then I uploaded it to Walmart.com and had basic photo prints made. They looked great and it was so cheap. Then I just bought grey stationary envelopes to mail them in.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a great tip Chinclub I may have to try that this year...


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

That invite looks awesome! Love the background picture


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

me too chinclub but im on my phone and cant tell what is that a ferris wheel. need to get to a pc to read it. i use any background i can find. can anyone tell me where else they find backgrounds? ive used wallpapers and smlebox and walgreens photo borders. any new ideas?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes it's an old farris wheel. I just go to Bing images and do a search for large graphics with the keywords I am looking for. I used to use google but they no longer let you search by image size.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Bing eh? I'm not loyal to either ill start searching tonight. What is the min resolution u suggest just for a 5 x 7 print?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't remember the size I used but I think it was about the size of a wallpaper photo. And I didn't do 5 x 7 I did the regular photo size.


----------

